# Eplan und Klemmenplan wie geht das?



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich beim Eplan einen Klemmenplan einfügen?
Danke schon im voraus!


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Hallo Andi,

einfach über das Modul _Generierung -> Klemmen- und Kabelplan_. Hier die Klemmendatenbank generieren lassen und über die Ausgabe die Grafikseiten erzeugen... Das zur Theorie. Wo hakt es bei Dir in der Praxis?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich habe das so gemacht wie du es beschrieben hast. Jetzt kommt diese Meldung:In der Klemmendatenbank sind keine Klemmen eingetragen!


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Welche Eplanversion?


----------



## Josef (19 September 2005)

*vielleicht Leisten nicht Markiert.*

Hallo MRT,

Wenn du EPLAN 5.5 hast geht das so:


Im Hauptmenü wähle die Option "Generierung" anschließend.
aus dem Pulldown-Menü "Klemmen-/Kabelplan".
Dann wähle "Bearbeiten" und aus dem Pulldown-Menü die Option "Generieren."
Wähle dann "Ausgabe" und aus dem Pulldown-Menü die Option "Grafik".
Klicke dann mi der Linken Maustaste auf Klemmenplan und dann auf "OK".
Projektname und Ersteller eingeben und mit linken Maustaste auf "OK".
Leisten angeben und Markieren. Linke Maustaste auf "OK" klicken.
Angeben der Startseite. Fertig.

So steht das im Einsteigerhandbuch
Mehr Informationen und ein Forum gibt es bei Eplan selbst.

Vielleicht hast du die Leisten nicht Markiert?

mfg
Josef


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

@Josef,
Er kann keine Leisten markieren da er keine Klemmen in seinem Projekt hat da es sehr wahrscheinlich ein Projekt ist was nur aus Auswertungen (Grafikseiten) besteht...

@Andi
Einmal dieses Projekt (Name steht in der Titelleiste) aufrufen und kontrollieren ob sich da überhaupt Schaltpläne drin befinden...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe die V5.5.

Es sind normal schon Schaltpläne drinnen da ich ja welche gezeichnet habe!

Ich probiere mal die Tipps von Oben!


----------



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

@Josef
Habs jetzt so gemacht, kommt wieder die gleiche Meldung!

Gibts irgendwo einen leeren Klemmenplan wo die namen selber reinschreiben kann?


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Es gibt zwei Meldungen von Eplan. Erste Meldung es gibt keine Klemmendatenbank (normales Projekt mit Schaltpläne; eine Datenbank kann aber über generieren erzeugt werden):







Zweite Meldung es gibt keine Klemmen in der Klemmendatenbank (Projekt nur mit Auswertungen bestückt daher kann Eplan auch keine Datenbank erzeugen):






Daher...


----------



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich das ändern? Ich arbeite heute das erste mal mit dem Programm!


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Mach mir doch bitte einmal den Gefallen und rufe das Projekt auf was bei Dir oben in der Titelzeile steht.

Dann wähle eine Seite wo Du Klemmen gezeichnet hast und öffne die Seiteneigenschaften mit _STRG+E_ und sage mir was da unter Typ (Seitentyp) für ein Seitentyp eingetragen ist. Es sollte dort _A=Schaltplan (Logik, Interaktiv)_ stehen...

Alles andere funktioniert nicht...


----------



## MRT (19 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ja das steht dort!


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Ok... (sehr merkwürdig).

Also Dein Projekt scheint ok zu sein. Dann rufst Du die Generierung auf wie weiter oben schon beschrieben. Dann solltest Du aber nicht die Meldung bekommen das keine Klemmen in der Klemmendatenbank vorhanden sind sondern das kein Klemmen- und Kabelplan vorhanden ist. Das Projekt ist im Modul Generierung K&K immer noch das gleiche in der Titelleiste (kontrolliert)?

Kannst Du mal einen kompletten Screenshot (wie unten) der Seitenübersicht hier reinhängen oder am besten das Projekt?


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

welchen Symbolnamen haben die Klemmen? XD geht nicht


----------



## bgischel (19 September 2005)

Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee obwohl mir das dann über die vielen Jahre das erste mal über den Weg laufen würde. Aber man lernt ja nie aus... 

Gut Nächtle...


----------



## Josef (20 September 2005)

*Klemmenbezeichnung*

Hallo MRT,

Eventuell kanst du überprüfen ob du die Klemmenleiste richtig
dokumentiert hast. Auf Seite 26 im Einsteigerhandbuch steht
das drin wie es gemacht wird und es steht dort auch das es
wichtig ist. Leider kann ich das nicht an meinem exotischen Computer
ausprobieren und ich habe auch kein EPLAN.

mfg
Josef


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

Bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen! Meine Klemmen heißen X1 und X2, mit denen soll die (X1 und X2) soll die Klemmleiste bezeichnet werden! Ich habe leider kein Handbuch! Ich probier mal die anderen Tipps von euch!


----------



## Josef (20 September 2005)

*Einsteigerhandbuch!*

Hallo MRT,

Das Einsteigerhandbuch gibt es als pdf-Datei bei
Eplan die du dir dort 
herunterladen kannst.

mfg
Josef


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

@Du hast mal irgendwas gemeint mit der Bezeichnung XD gemeint und ich hab da geglaubt du meinst die Klemmenbezeichnung 1 2 3 u.s.w.. Dabei hast du da wohl die Klemmenart gemeint oder, ich hab nämlich überall die XD eingefügt.


----------



## bgischel (20 September 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Klemmen heißen X1 und X2...


Die Symbolnummer und Symbolart ist entscheidend wie weiter oben schon erwähnt. Die Symbolnummer sollte 30 (bei Klemmen) die Symbolart z.B. 106 (Typ Durchgangsklemme) sein...

*Edit* Mit diesen Klemmentyp bekommst Du auch Klemmenpläne:






Das Symbol XD ist dazu nicht geeignet...


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

Wo kann ich das einstellen???


----------



## bgischel (20 September 2005)

Symbol mit EINFG einfügen, Symbol X (Klemme) auswählen...


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich brauch aber eine andere klemme, für z.b. einen zwischenklemmkasten! Eine Klemme alsomit zwei anschlüßen.


----------



## bgischel (20 September 2005)

Die Klemme *hat* zwei Anschlüsse...!


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Die einzige Klemme die zwei hat heißt Xd und die geht nicht im Klemmenplan!


----------



## bgischel (20 September 2005)

Klemmen mit Anschlüsse im Sinne 1a, 1b wirst Du in E5 so nicht finden. Die XD ist ein normales Betriebsmittel im Eplan und keine Klemme...

Du wirst nicht umhin kommen und Dich doch einmal mit den Handbüchern bzw. der Onlinehilfe zu beschäftigen damit Du die grundlegenden Arbeitsweisen in Eplan verstehst.

Hier ein PDF zum lesen (ca. 3MB) zwar der 540 aber als Einstiegshilfe hilfreich...


----------



## MRT (20 September 2005)

Hallo!

Danke für deine Hilfe, habe es jetzt zweimal probiert aber vergebens! Scheinbar bin zu blöd dafür.

In diesen Sinne Gute nacht!


----------



## bgischel (20 September 2005)

Du bist sicher nicht zu blöd dafür. Du mußt Dich damit etwas tiefer beschäftigen. Hänge doch einmal ein Screenshot von einer Seite hier rein. Dann sage ich Dir wie Du es machen muß...


----------



## Josef (20 September 2005)

*EPLAN Einsteigerhilfe*



			
				bgischel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hier ein PDF zum lesen (ca. 3MB) zwar der 540 aber als Einstiegshilfe hilfreich ...



Hallo bgischel,

Gute Einführung, für alle die sich für CAE interessieren kann man auch
ohne EPLAN lesen. (Mit wäre noch interessanter, vielleicht richten z.B
die EPLAN Leute mal einen Server ein wo man sich dann einloggen kann
um das Produkt zu testen)

Herzlichen Dank :wink:

mfg
Josef


----------



## MRT (21 September 2005)

Hallo!

Dumme frage, aber kann ich keine Bilder einfügen, gibts das? Ich brauch normal nur auf Img klicken dann Strg und V drücken oder?


----------



## Josef (21 September 2005)

*Antwort Dume Frage*



			
				MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Dumme frage, aber kann ich keine Bilder einfügen, gibts das? Ich brauch normal nur auf Img klicken dann Strg und V drücken oder?



Die Anwort auf deine Dumme frage findest du unter Dumme frage wird dort Schritt für Schritt erklärt. Schaue nach dem Beitrag
mit dem Titel "Attachment Versuch"

mfg
Josef


----------



## MRT (21 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe du meinst das Bild:


----------



## bgischel (21 September 2005)

Hallo Andi,

ja das meinte ich. Hatte sich ja in der Zwischenzeit erledigt da Du die falschen Symbole benutzt hast.

Hast Du Dir das PDF mal angeschaut insbesondere den Punkt 9 (Klemmen)?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## bgischel (21 September 2005)

*Re: EPLAN Einsteigerhilfe*



			
				Josef schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo man sich dann einloggen kann um das Produkt zu testen...


Hallo Josef,

ja das versteht keiner so richtig warum es da nicht eine Demo gibt... nun ja...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

*Re: EPLAN Einsteigerhilfe*



			
				bgischel schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja das versteht keiner so richtig warum es da nicht eine Demo gibt... nun ja ...


Ein dicker Pluspunkt für Treecad, wenn die jetzt auch noch für 
Mac OS X Versionen machen, bekommen Sie noch einen Punkt.

mfg
Josef


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielleicht sind die cbt´s von EPLAN ja ein kleiner Ansatzpunkt.


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

*CBT Kabel und Klemmen (Demo)*

Hallo gast,






 .exe

cu
Josef


----------



## ralfm (22 September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, ich poste manchmal, ohne mich vorher ein zu log gen  

@Josef: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du mir sagen magst.  :?


----------



## Josef (22 September 2005)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> @Josef: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was Du mir sagen magst.  :?



Ich wollte nur nochmal explizit auf meine missliche Lage aufmerksam
machen, weil ich versucht habe von der EPLAN-Website die CBT Demo
über Kabel und Klemmen herunterzuladen. Aber die Dateierweiterung
ist .exe und das kann mein Computer nicht. 

Aber trotzdem danke für deinen Tipp (mit den cbt).

mfg
Josef


----------



## MRT (22 September 2005)

Hallo!

@Josef

Ich hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen, werd aber immer noch nicht schlau daraus!

Und wenn ich ein  E = Deckblatt einfüge habe ich nur eine leere Seite, muss ich da erst was einfügen oder wie?


----------



## ralfm (22 September 2005)

Hallo Andi,

wenn Du eine Seite angelegt hast mit dem Typ = E, dann fehlt Dir vielleicht noch das passende Formular dazu. Du gehtst in den Seiteneigenschaften auf das Auswahlfeld neben dem Punkt "Formular". Hier kannst Du die im eingestellten Verzeichnis vorhandenen Deckblatt-Formulare auswählen.


----------



## bgischel (22 September 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hab mir das jetzt durchgelesen, werd aber immer noch nicht schlau daraus!...


Eplan liefert ein Demoprojekt mit. Das solltest Du Dir vielleicht einmal ansehen. Da ist im Prinzip alles drin was man für den Anfang braucht...


----------



## MRT (22 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ja mach ich! Nur noch eine kurze Frage, wie kann ich beim Deckblatt den Namen vom Projektverantwortlicher ändern?


----------



## bgischel (22 September 2005)

Das kommt darauf was für ein Sondertext benutzt worden ist. Normal wäre das eine Projekteigenschaft. Also in die _Projektverwaltung -> Projekt auswählen -> Bearbeiten -> Registerkarte Bearbeitung_...


----------



## MRT (22 September 2005)

Hallo!

Danke hab ich schon gefunden!  Aber jetzt ein anderes Problem, ich hab beim  A4 Querformat angeklickt und dann auf Drucken, dann kommts trotzdem in A3 heraus. Auf der rechten und unteren Seite fehlt nämlich was!


----------



## bgischel (22 September 2005)

Es gibt unter _Dienstprogramme -> Parameter -> Station -> GDI-Parameter_ eine Option _Maßstabsgerechte Ausgabe_. Diese darf *nicht* aktiviert sein...


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2005)

apropos E-Plan und Drucken: gibt es da eigentlich einen Trick um einen Ausdruck in Farbe zu bekommen?


----------



## bgischel (24 September 2005)

Nehme die PDF-Ausgabe und aktiviere die Option _Farbeinstellungen wie auf Bildschirm_ ... Der Rest liegt dann am Drucker...

Eplanversion ab 560 allerdings...


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2005)

> Eplanversion ab 560 allerdings...



da haben wir das Problem, da kann ich in der 520er lange rumprobieren  :idea:


----------



## bgischel (24 September 2005)

Das stimmt... 

Gut Nächtle...


----------

